Ask HN: Tips for finding nonprofits to support? - softwareqrafter
======
PaulHoule
I consciously avoid giving money to 401(c)3 organizations (If they can afford
to file the paperwork to get that status, they don't need your money.)

I do give money to social entrepreneurs who I know personally. I do give blood
to the Red Cross.

To work one example through, I just got a mail from Heifer international which
has been giving livestock to people in the third world since 1948.

Livestock is an "appropriate technology" that can be locally produced anywhere
and it just makes a lot more sense to put resources into closing the cycle so
people can afford their own (profitable) livestock as opposed to just doing
the same thing over and over again for 60 years.

The law for 401(c)3's often prevents them from addressing the root of issues.

------
indescions_2017
GiveDirectly is interesting. After Hurricane Harvey, they simply distributed
cash to affected people. It would be quite revolutionary to see them integrate
with something like Zelle or Square Cash in the US, BitPesa in Africa, or
Paytm in India to do feeless peer-to-peer transfers or lending of cash to
anyone with a mobile.

[https://www.givedirectly.org/](https://www.givedirectly.org/)

------
myroon5
[https://www.givewell.org/](https://www.givewell.org/)

------
opendomain
I am the founder of OpenDomain and have given domains to open source groups
and charities worth millions.

I am starting a new project : CharityCoin - using the blockchain to guarantee
funding of Charities . Do you want to help?

------
aghead
[https://www.justgiving.com/](https://www.justgiving.com/)

